# What did I just buy? (Zunow)



## carlotta (Jan 12, 2008)

I did a forum search and found a few threads mentioning Zunow, basically that they are (were?) a high-quality Japanese builder known for rather bright bikes. Anybody know more? 

Here's a few pics, it's a little dirty in places but overall just a few paint chips and no obvious rust except a little in the top tube where it's drilled for the rear brake cable to run through.

Anyone have any insight/info? Also, would it be a total travesty to build it up as a single speed? It's probably either that or pull the 1990/1991-era Shimano600 off my old Tommaso, put that on the Zunow and go single speed on the Tommaso.


----------



## dannyg1 (Sep 26, 2005)

Just found that frame. Abequerque eh? I'll be glad to buy that if you don't find a use for it?

Dannyg1 at mail dot com-merce


----------



## CurbDestroyer (Mar 6, 2008)

I alway though they were cool. They were different, not like every other Italian frame people had to have (Me included). For some reason in the late 80's or early 90's I was under the impression if it didn't come from Italy it wasn't good. I hind site I wish iIhad looked at them more and maybe gotten one instead of following the sheep


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

clean it up and build it however you want... did it really come stock with a qr seatpost binder? fork crown could be jis


----------



## carlotta (Jan 12, 2008)

FatTireFred said:


> clean it up and build it however you want... did it really come stock with a qr seatpost binder? fork crown could be jis


I'm not sure how many of the components on the frame are "stock." The qr seatpost binder will be one of the first things to go, as I learned back in my undergrad days that stolen seatpost/seat is one of the least fun combos ever. The stem/bars are cinelli (1A and 66-40 bars which are probably close to stock and will stay on the bike). Headset is shimano600, cranks are Japanese brand starting with S that I'm drawing a blank on (not suntour/sugino/etc). Someone also put some large/funky/clunky/mismatched brifters on it at some point, those will be gone and replaced with DT shifters if it's going to be geared.

What about the fork crown? jis?


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

probably one of the best built and coolest built bikes made anywhere, is what you've just bought.

i like zunow's over the top paint schemes in that love/hate kinda way. this one however is in the love camp.
here's a link for a few more pics on zunow's

http://www.classicrendezvous.com/Japan/Zunow_main.htm

and some more info from the CR list on zunow
http://search.bikelist.org/?SearchString=zunow&Scope=classicrendezvous

the fork seems 'outa place', doesn't quite look original, but the paint looks like it matches. are there serial numbers on both that match?


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

carlotta said:


> I'm not sure how many of the components on the frame are "stock." The qr seatpost binder will be one of the first things to go, as I learned back in my undergrad days that stolen seatpost/seat is one of the least fun combos ever. The stem/bars are cinelli (1A and 66-40 bars which are probably close to stock and will stay on the bike). Headset is shimano600, cranks are Japanese brand starting with S that I'm drawing a blank on (not suntour/sugino/etc). Someone also put some large/funky/clunky/mismatched brifters on it at some point, those will be gone and replaced with DT shifters if it's going to be geared.
> 
> What about the fork crown? jis?




hs crown race, could be a (now) unusual diameter (jis standard). just need to consider if you replace the hs, fewer options available but can still be found


----------



## Deniz (Jul 22, 2007)

handsome frame indeed.

The BB shell alone is worth keeping it for.


----------



## sanrensho (Jan 2, 2003)

That is one of the nicer paint jobs I've seen on a Zunow, some are quite loud. Also looks to be in superb condition, considering its age. Since it's unlikely I'll get my hands on a 3rensho (at a reasonable price), I wouldn't mind getting a Zunow one day.

Zunow still makes bikes, BTW.

http://www.zunow.net/shop/shop.html


----------



## sanrensho (Jan 2, 2003)

Just a note that the actual Japanese pronunciation is closer to "zu-noh" (short "zu", long "noh", like "minnow" said quickly). Not "zoo-now" like you might think.

Edited the pronunciation


----------



## carlotta (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks for the replies...I think my guess at the pronunciation was actually pretty close, but it's nice to know for sure.

I'm not sure if the fork is original, there's a serial # on the rear dropouts but I don't see one anywhere on the fork (where might it be, other than the front dropout?). The paint matches and the decals match throughout the frame as well. There are more pictures (of the fork in particular) here:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mdennis/sets/72157605419685058/

The fork doesn't appear to be lugged like the rest of the frame, the crown is smooth with hummingbirds in the chrome on the sides of the apex. The entire frame (including the fork) also appears to be chromed under the paint.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

sometimes the serial number on the fork is on the steering column. fork looks original to me, especially with the hummingbird panto'd in it. makes me wonder if this is from the early 80's with aero influence on the forks.

either way, that's quite a score you've got there.


----------



## carlotta (Jan 12, 2008)

The guy who sold it to me (whose attic it'd been sitting in for awhile) thought it was early/mid-80's; there's also a very similar frame on ebay at the moment except the seat stays are "normal" and not the wishbone like mine and the fork is different from mine (the newer one looks more chunky) which leads me to believe the fork is probably original and not from a later similar frame. 

The s/n on mine is also a couple hundred lower than the ebay frame (3209 vs 3545), anybody have any idea how many bikes a shop like this might build in a year? (20? 50? 100?)


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

Not bad... Just cover it in aluminum foil and turn it into a fixie, now that would rock, man!


----------



## sanrensho (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm sure you've already seen this, but this catalog shows a Zunow aero model with the same wishbone stays. (Click on JPEG #5.)

http://www.bulgier.com/pics/bike/Catalogs/zunow/


----------

